# Options for thermo filter 60L tank



## Rob Wilkinson (26 Dec 2017)

Hi All

What are the options out there for an external filter that includes external heating for a 60 litre ADA 60-P tank?

So far I've looked at the Oase BioMaster , Filtrosmart and Ehiem Thermo. The smallest of all of these could be extreme overkill for a 60L.

I was also thinking of a normal filter (such as Ecco pro 130) and an inline heater (HYDOR) but read lots of reviews about these getting stuck on and cooking the tank so I've ditched that plan.

Does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks,
R


----------



## Zeus. (26 Dec 2017)

Any heater can get stuck on and it does happen. You could always use another thermal sensor to turn the heaters on and off, then at least you will have a fail safe if that gets stuck on. The other option is no heater OFC.

I have twin Hydors with an extra thermal probe. which turns heaters on/off

Lots of choices, how deep are your pockets


----------



## GHNelson (26 Dec 2017)

Hi Rob
I am currently running the Oase FiltoSmart Thermo 100 Aquarium External Filter!
On a 40cm cube about 67 litres volume....I wouldn't say it was too powerful....once you add media this reduces the output somewhat!




hoggie


----------



## Rob Wilkinson (26 Dec 2017)

Zeus. said:


> You could always use another thermal sensor to turn the heaters on and off



That's a great shout, I hadn't thought of that.



Zeus. said:


> how deep are your pockets



I was thinking £200 for filter/heater set-up. Perhaps something like:
Ehiem Ecco Pro 130 = £80
Hydor in-line = £60
Inkbird thermostat = £30

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Rob Wilkinson (26 Dec 2017)

hogan53 said:


> Hi Rob
> I am currently running the Oase FiltoSmart Thermo 100 Aquarium External Filter!
> On a 40cm cube about 67 litres volume....I wouldn't say it was too powerful....once you add media this reduces the output somewhat!
> 
> ...



Thanks, good to know. That's the one I was looking at, I read some reviews that it runs a bit noisy, have you found that?


----------



## GHNelson (26 Dec 2017)

No Rob.....very quite!


----------



## Rob Wilkinson (26 Dec 2017)

Great, thanks!


----------



## Nigel95 (26 Dec 2017)

Eheim experience 250T

Very easy in maintenance, build in valves and thermometer and 700 l/ph so you have enough flow which is great for your ada 60p.


----------



## Rob Wilkinson (28 Dec 2017)

Thanks all,

I went for the Oase as it was half the price of the Eheim, so more funds to spend on the next upgrade 









I just need to upgrade the outflow/inflow pipes as they are pretty ugly.


----------

